# optical drive cannot be found

## jopeto

I have a Samsung laptop which has an inbuilt CD/DVD drive. On my computer I have both optical Gentoo and Ubuntu. When I boot into Ubuntu I can play CDs and DVDs without a problem, while in Gentoo the drive is not recognized. Here is the output of the command

```
lspci -k
```

both in Ubuntu and Gentoo. In Ubuntu:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)
> 
> 	Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c597
> 
> 	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
> ...

 

And in Gentoo:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)
> 
>         Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c597
> 
>         Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
> ...

 

As you can see there are a couple of drivers in Ubuntu that are not there in Gentoo. So my guess is that I will need to activate those in order to be able to play CDs in Gentoo. What is the best way to determine which of those is the optical driver? And also, since I don't have much experience, is there a rule of thumb to determine which of the lspci output is which component of the computer, since for a non-technical person the list is not really descriptive. ThanksLast edited by jopeto on Sun Nov 18, 2012 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VoidMage

The most likely culprit on that list is:

```
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c597

Kernel driver in use: ahci 
```

so the driver is already present.

----------

## jopeto

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I already have this one installed, so maybe this is not the problem. Here I'll give some more information, hopefully someone can give me a hint.

This is what I get when I start k3b:

```
K3b did not find any optical device in your system.
```

This is what is listed in my /etc/fstab file:

```
/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda5               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda6               /home           ext3            noatime         0 2

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0
```

This is what happens when I try to mount the drive manually:

```
$ sudo mount /mnt/cdrom/

Password: 

mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
```

Any advice how I can proceed to make my CDROM working will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

----------

## VoidMage

Seems you're asking the wrong question.

The right one is "why doesn't KDE detect /automount my cd drive ?".

So, '/dev/cdrom' entry in fstab should be redundant.

See what does 'udisksctl mount' (udisks2) / 'udisks --mount' (udisks) do with your drive.

See what 'udevadm info' print about it.

----------

## jopeto

Thanks a lot for your reply. Actually I'm not using KDE, I'm using fvwm, but using k3b because I've heard that it is the best burning software. In addtion, my CDRM does not get detected in rhythmbox either.

I'm not sure if I'm typing the correct commands, but this is what I get:

```
# udevadm info --path=/dev/cdrom

device path not found

# udevadm info --path=/dev/sr0

device path not found

# udevadm info --path=/mnt/cdrom/

device path not found
```

When I don't have a CD in the CDROM I get the following

```
# udisks --mount /dev/cdrom

Mount failed: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:

mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
```

When I have a music CD in the CDROM, which plays fine under Ubuntu, I get the following:

```
# udisks --mount /dev/cdrom

Mount failed: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:

mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock
```

Finally,

```
# udisksctl mount

-su: udisksctl: command not found

```

So I guess I don't have the command udisksctl installed on my computer. Which package is it in?

----------

## dmpogo

what version of k3b do you have ?

----------

## VoidMage

 :Rolling Eyes:  'man udevadm' - path stands for sysfs path - you want name.

You can't mount an AudioCD - there's no file system on it.

regarding udisksctl: I don't use KDE, so I don't know if it uses udisks2 already. The previous point about manpages holds.

Also, if everything is configured correctly, udisks/udiskctl should work for common user, not just root.

----------

## jopeto

Thanks for your replies guys.

dmpogo - my k3b version is 2.0.2

VoidMage - again, I don't use KDE per se, k3b is the only KDE program that I use. However the fact that I can't play a music CD in rythmbox either tells me that the problem is not really KDE related. Also, when I use 'name' instead of 'path', I get the following:

```
# udevadm info --name=/dev/cdrom

missing option
```

I guess I am not typing the command which you want me to? Can you please just tell me exactly the output of what command you want to see?

And again, I don't think I have the command udisksctl available on my system.

```
$ udisksctl

bash: udisksctl: command not found
```

Which package would I need to download in order to get it? I searched online but wasn't able to come across anything useful. Thanks.

----------

## VoidMage

Honestly...

Try 'udevadm info -n sr0 -q all'.

As for udisks2, we've sort of already established that it's not there - chances are KDE is still using udisks.

Retry udisks as a normal user and with a data disc - remove fstab entry though: while udisks2 handles it gracefully, the previous version is a bit touchy about it.

----------

## jopeto

Thanks a lot for being so patient with me!

Here's what I get:

```
# udevadm info -n sr0 -q all

P: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata2/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0

N: sr0

S: scd0

S: disk/by-id/ata-SlimtypeDVD_A_DS8A8SH_A5903315ADD1N23303G1

S: disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-0:0:0:0

S: cdrom

S: cdrw

S: dvd

S: dvdrw

E: UDEV_LOG=3

E: DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata2/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0

E: MAJOR=11

E: MINOR=0

E: DEVNAME=/dev/sr0

E: DEVTYPE=disk

E: SUBSYSTEM=block

E: ID_CDROM=1

E: ID_CDROM_CD=1

E: ID_CDROM_CD_R=1

E: ID_CDROM_CD_RW=1

E: ID_CDROM_DVD=1

E: ID_CDROM_DVD_R=1

E: ID_CDROM_DVD_RW=1

E: ID_CDROM_DVD_RAM=1

E: ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_R=1

E: ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_RW=1

E: ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_R_DL=1

E: ID_CDROM_MRW=1

E: ID_CDROM_MRW_W=1

E: ID_ATA=1

E: ID_TYPE=cd

E: ID_BUS=ata

E: ID_MODEL=SlimtypeDVD_A_DS8A8SH

E: ID_MODEL_ENC=SlimtypeDVD\x20A\x20DS8A8SH\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20

E: ID_REVISION=KS21

E: ID_SERIAL=SlimtypeDVD_A_DS8A8SH_A5903315ADD1N23303G1

E: ID_SERIAL_SHORT=A5903315ADD1N23303G1

E: ID_ATA_SATA=1

E: ID_ATA_SATA_SIGNAL_RATE_GEN1=1

E: ID_PATH=pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-0:0:0:0

E: GENERATED=1

E: UDISKS_PRESENTATION_NOPOLICY=0

E: DEVLINKS=/dev/scd0 /dev/disk/by-id/ata-SlimtypeDVD_A_DS8A8SH_A5903315ADD1N23303G1 /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-0:0:0:0 /dev/cdrom /dev/cdrw /dev/dvd /dev/dvdrw

E: TAGS=:udev-acl:

```

I also removed the /dev/cdrom entry in /etc/fstab, however I will not be able to try loading a data disc since until tomorrow since I do not have a data disc at hand. Thanks so far!

----------

